
Silicon Valley's Unchecked Arrogance - S4M
https://medium.com/the-development-set/silicon-valley-s-unchecked-arrogance-d86cbb8db52#.xox7p7t03
======
nostrademons
I found this to be pretty interesting, but there's a huge irony at the bottom
of the piece:

"The Development Set is made possible by funding from the Bill & Melinda Gates
Foundation. We retain editorial independence."

Isn't that pretty much exactly the economic bargain that Basic Income
promises?

~~~
vmorgulis
> Isn't that pretty much exactly the economic bargain that Basic Income
> promises?

I think I will be downvote for that but IMHO basic income is mainly a way to
simplify taxes that's why it has unexpected supports.

------
hackuser
This is the most intelligent, best-written article I've seen on the subject
(inequality that results from technology).

> In the universal basic income proposal, the Y-Combinator team posits that
> Silicon Valley’s wonderful creations will create an incredible amount of
> wealth, but will put a lot of people out of work

That wealth is often presented as an exciting story. But why should anyone
care about that wealth besides the tiny group who receives it? What good does
it do for most people, especially with such regressive taxes in the US?

